

How did/do entrepreneurs measure their productivity? Did they write down goals? - zaaamboni

Sometimes when I go to bed I kind of feel like I'm judging myself harshly on whether I did enough, or not enough. I once read that you shouldn't measure "being busy" with "being productive", and it seems like I'm living in panic-mode most of my time thinking about whether what I'm doing is productive.<p>So here is what I'm looking for....<p>I'm looking for techniques that past-entrepreneurs have used to track their success? Basically I want to know, what did they write down? How big were their goals for the day/week/month? How did they know if it was big or not big enough?<p>Also, did they have any advice on their time? In other words, did they spend 18 hours straight each day on business, if they took a break (say 1 hour each day) to watch tv/play video games, or even eating dinner with their families, how did they get over the "gee, am I being productive by doing THIS right now?" mentality?
======
gghootch
Completely fill your schedule and have a to-do list for when you have some
spare time. As long as you have stuff to do and those things are the right
thing, trust that you have done enough.

